# 2013 PSE Hammer



## nateysmith (May 13, 2013)

This is a great package deal on the 2013 PSE Hammer Pro Line! This bow has an adjustable draw length of 26 to 31 inches. It is currently set at 28 inches. It has 60-70lb limbs that are set at 64lbs currently. It has 75% Let-off, weighs in at a mere 4.2 lbs, 32 1/4" Axle to Axle and a 7-inch Brace Height. It also has many top of the line accessories including:

- CBE Tek Hybrid 3 Pin Slider Sight (Retail $249) in near Mint Condition
- QAD Ultrarest HDX Drop Away Rest (Retail $129) used one season
- BeeStinger Pro Hunter Maxx 8" Stabilizer (Retail $74.99)
- Scott Archery Wolverine Release (Retail $69.99)
- Plano Protector Compact Bow Case (Retail $49.99)
- 6 Easton Axis Arrows with Field Tips (Retail $69.99)
- Tru Glo Quiver (Retail $39.99)

This package has everything you need to be able to get afield come hunting season. This bow was only used one hunting season and was treated very well. It still looks like it did they day I bought it. The warranty has not been registered with PSE so you still have a full warranty. Call or text with any questions. This won't last long so make an offer today!

See my KSL ad at: https://www.ksl.com/index.php?nid=218&ad=33679325&cat=214


----------



## nateysmith (May 13, 2013)

Bump


----------



## nateysmith (May 13, 2013)

Sold


----------

